# Repairing bottom of door surround



## Doug71 (20 Jun 2018)

I have the bottom of an external door surround to repair, there are a few bits to sort out but it's basically mitring a new skirting round the bottom of the fluted pillars (pilasters?). The skirting is about 13" high, the house is listed.

The old (not original) skirting sat on the stone step and had rotted badly, when I removed the skirting behind it there was lots of wildlife, slugs, woodlice etc and everything was very damp.

I am building up the new skirting from Accoya and Tricoya but do I leave a gap under it so it can't soak up moisture and will get some air behind it or do I seal round the bottom? At the moment it is all open so it can dry out.

I have done both ways in the past, to the floor would look better in this situation but not sure if the sealed box it creates behind it is making the whole damp thing worse. 

Just wondered how others might do it?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## MikeG. (20 Jun 2018)

I'd leave a gap.


----------



## bohngy (27 Jun 2018)

I’m yet to use Accoya. The consensus amongst my friends/acquaintances/people I meet on work sites is that Accoya is not quite the wonder material promoted. When on/below ground it’s only marginally better than quality redwood. Whether you believe this or not, I think it would be prudent to leave a small air gap and maximise your chances. 

Have you got any pictures of the work area? I’d love to see...


----------



## Doug71 (27 Jun 2018)

Funnily enough just got back from repairing door surround, apart from me nearly melting in the sun the job went well. You will all be happy to know a gap was left underneath.

I have been quite pleased with Accoya so far. I did a similar repair to a door surround a few years ago with a 12" high skirting from 2 pieces of Accoya edge jointed. I primed it but as is often the case it was about 2 years before the customer got round to painting it properly. I pass it nearly everyday and the mitres on the skirting have never moved at all.

I used Tricoya on this job which I have only just started using and am yet to be convinced by, only because it seems exactly like normal MDF, sure it will be fine.

Afraid I haven't worked out how to post pictures yet.


----------



## HOJ (27 Jun 2018)

I have always had a simple philosophy with regards water and joinery, It doesn't matter if it gets in, as long as it can get out, so a gap is good, (ventilated and drained).

I made a portable MFT style bench a couple of years ago out of Tricoya off cuts, for use on site, it is left out in all weathers, still going strong and not painted.


----------

